# Panicked, Didn't show up to work.



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

This is my second time not showing up and now it's gonna cost me my job. I will avoid fast food jobs from now on. They're so stressful. I can't wait to tell my parents. :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast food jobs shouldn't be that bad.
What was it that caused the negative thinking spiral?


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Fast food jobs shouldn't be that bad.
> What was it that caused the negative thinking spiral?


Yes they're supposed to be easy, yet I got overwhelmed. My job is at a sandwich place and there are like a million combinations of sandwiches and toasting options that I am supposed to remember. And then there are all the other stuff that I am supposed to do after making the sandwiches (make tea, coffee, soup, salad, and bread). It's a lot of stuff to be thinking about which puts me into panic mode. What really bothers me is not knowing what to do. I hate looking like a fool.

This is the only job where I felt stressed on my days off. I had a week off (due to 1st no call no show) and I was stressed the whole time! This job is a lot more stressful than when I was a cashier/salesperson and that was stressful.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I need to focus on getting jobs that focus only on one task being repeated. Like driver jobs or cashier. I can't seem to do anything else because I end up stressing out and panicking.


----------

